# Exhausted...



## Diesel (Mar 25, 2005)

is it alright to take lika week off from lifting, ive been bustin my balls everyday for the last almost 3 months now, with my diet and supp's and weightlifting, i think im startin to get sick literally, like my bench is dropping cause im runnin outa intensity any suggestions?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Mar 25, 2005)

you should take a week off every 8 weeks of lifting.  Give your body some rest


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 25, 2005)

Taking a week off occassionally is a great rejuvination technique. You may even want to come back and do a medium intensity workout for a few weeks. Going balls to the walls constantly will pay a toll on your nervous system and your ability to recover.


----------



## Diesel (Mar 25, 2005)

ight thanx guys, not to metion spring ball is up aroound the corner, i think a break would feel great i jus dont wanna come back benchin 50 less pounds then i was befor ya know
thanx again guys


----------



## Freejay (Mar 25, 2005)

Diesel said:
			
		

> ight thanx guys, not to metion spring ball is up aroound the corner, i think a break would feel great i jus dont wanna come back benchin 50 less pounds then i was befor ya know
> thanx again guys



Many power lifters and bodybuilders actually find that they have to take time off in order to get past a training plateau.  I you feel sick, your body is trying to tell you something bro.  Take a break and let the healing begin!


----------



## tee (Mar 25, 2005)

Diesel said:
			
		

> ight thanx guys, not to metion spring ball is up aroound the corner, i think a break would feel great i jus dont wanna come back benchin 50 less pounds then i was befor ya know
> thanx again guys


Dont worry about that, its just numbers. If it does drop a tad, it will come back. Usually when I take a week off though and come back, my strength goes up because Im rested and relaxed.


----------



## Diesel (Mar 25, 2005)

ight thanx guys will do


----------

